# Plow Noob



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey y'all been lurking around on this site for a while and i got a few questions. 

I have a 2003 Nissan frontier for those of you who may be unfamiliar with this vehicle its 4x4 with a 3.3l v6 and i have the 5 speed manual. Just wondering how everyone thought it would do with a small blade like a snow way or a blizzard 720. I will be doing mostly driveways and a few small parking lots for my father in law (he owns apartment buildings) Also can some one suggest tires for me how about the bfg at k/o ir the Good year MTR. 

thanks
NOOB


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

should do great for the driveways, my brother has a little reg cab dakota with the blizzard on it, and its awesome for drives, as for the lots its prolly gonna suck, blades too small and trucks too light to push any real snow, when my brother tried to plow a bit at the commercial lots i do he couldn't use any more then half the plow, because it would just spill off the other side.

also you will need a good bit of weight in the bed to try and help offset the weight of the plow. got any pics of the truck???


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;359041 said:


> should do great for the driveways, my brother has a little reg cab dakota with the blizzard on it, and its awesome for drives, as for the lots its prolly gonna suck, blades too small and trucks too light to push any real snow, when my brother tried to plow a bit at the commercial lots i do he couldn't use any more then half the plow, because it would just spill off the other side.
> 
> also you will need a good bit of weight in the bed to try and help offset the weight of the plow. got any pics of the truck???


I've dealt with small trucks (Toyota, S10) and you must remember the blade isn't as big as something a full size truck has, so it won't be pushing as much and so the blade fits the truck's size of the vehicle more.

I don't know too many horribly big apartment building parking lots and the guy did say he had a few 'small' lots...


----------



## nisntruckin1365 (Jan 18, 2004)

here she is bout a month after i got her. yea thats me in the truck bed no I'm not as young as i look lol

well put it this way her father plows with 2 jeep Cherokees and they do decent he just acquired 3 more buildings which would be my route


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

what is the front axle rating on your truck?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

I have abuddy that has a sno way on toyota I think its 7.5 he does well with it on small lots and resident. Good luck


----------

